# Java3D Würfel Panel



## e9926044 (19. Mai 2008)

Morgen,

lese mich gerade in die Java3D API und es hat sich mir eine Frage bezüglich des Java3D würfels aufgetan, 
Ist es möglich, auf den Sechs Seiten des Würfels ein JPanel zu plazieren und auf diesem JPanel auch Komponenten wie JButton und anderes zu plazieren?
Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit, ich hab bis jetzt noch nichts gefunden aber das soll jetzt nichts heißen, bin noch nicht so weit bei der einleserei,


----------



## Marco13 (19. Mai 2008)

Erstmal nicht so ohne weiteres. Panels da drauf kriegen geht z.B. mit JOGL (aber darüber, wie JOGL "im Moment" mit Java3D verdengelt ist, bin ich nicht ganz auf dem laufenden), genauer mit einem http://download.java.net/media/jogl.../com/sun/opengl/util/j2d/TextureRenderer.html . Aber spätestens wenn man die Components auf den Würfel dann auch noch bedienen können soll, wird's etwas aufwändiger. Ich bin bei einem Versuch, das ein bißchen zu... generalisieren ... http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=59563&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0 ... irgendwann steckengeblieben ... hab einfach nicht genug Zeit, für alles, was ich machen will


----------



## e9926044 (19. Mai 2008)

Danke schon mal für die Info, wenn ich was bahnbrechendes erreciht habe, dann kann ich es ja veröffendlichen, vielleicht kann man dann das vn dir fortführen,

schönen Tag noch,


----------

